# keine Verbindung zu Beckhoff mehr



## L.T. (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Beckhof SPS.
Nachdem der Freerun im Systemmangager aktiviert war, ist mir mein PC abgestürzt. Seit dem komm ich nicht mehr auf die SPS.
Twincat selbst belegt die Verbindung mit einem roten Kreuz beim Versuch sie als Verbindung zu selektieren. 
Der Systemmanager erkennt die SPS zwar, versuche ich die Steuerungs-Konfig zu übertragen, erscheint die Meldung "System in einem ungültigen Zustand".

Die SPS ist ein CP62... Panel mit Soft-SPS und Win-Ce.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß L.T.


----------



## StructuredTrash (7 Februar 2011)

Bei CX-Rechnern mit Win CE greife ich in solchen Fällen zur Holzhammer-Methode: CF-Karte aus dem Rechner nehmen und das Verzeichnis "Documents and Settings" komplett löschen. Anschliessend die Route neu anlegen.
Ich kenne die CP62xx nicht. Falls die eine Festplatte anstelle einer CF haben, wird der Ausbau des Laufwerks halt etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Februar 2011)

L.T. schrieb:


> Nachdem der Freerun im Systemmangager aktiviert war, ist mir mein PC abgestürzt. Seit dem komm ich nicht mehr auf die SPS.
> Twincat selbst belegt die Verbindung mit einem roten Kreuz beim Versuch sie als Verbindung zu selektieren.
> Der Systemmanager erkennt die SPS zwar, versuche ich die Steuerungs-Konfig zu übertragen, erscheint die Meldung "System in einem ungültigen Zustand".
> 
> Die SPS ist ein CP62... Panel mit Soft-SPS und Win-Ce.


Zum Verständnis:
Der CP62 ist dir abgestürzt (das Windows CE)? Oder dein Programmier-PC?
Auf welchem System wurde der "FreeRun" aktiviert?



StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne die CP62xx nicht. Falls die eine  Festplatte anstelle einer CF haben, wird der Ausbau des Laufwerks halt  etwas aufwändiger.


Man muss nicht unbedingt die CF oder HDD rausnehmen. Ins CE des  IPCs einloggen (z. B. mit CERHOST) und das gennante Verzeichnis löschen geht  meistens auch, sofern die TCP-Verbindung steht oder man mit Bildschirm und Maus dran ist (beim Panel praktisch  )


----------



## StructuredTrash (8 Februar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss nicht unbedingt die CF oder HDD rausnehmen. Ins CE des IPCs einloggen (z. B. mit CERHOST) und das gennante Verzeichnis löschen geht meistens auch, sofern die TCP-Verbindung steht oder man mit Bildschirm und Maus dran ist (beim Panel praktisch :wink: )


 
Wenn man die CF nicht so einfach entnehmen kann wie beim CX, ist das sicher eleganter. Ich selbst arbeite nicht so gern mit CERHOST, weil einige meiner Beckhoff-Bildschirme höhere Auflösungen als mein Laptop haben. Da sitzt der Start-Button dann irgendwo im Klappscharnier.


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Februar 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> ... weil einige meiner Beckhoff-Bildschirme höhere Auflösungen als mein Laptop haben. Da sitzt der Start-Button dann irgendwo im Klappscharnier.


Wofür gibt's Scroll Bars?


----------



## L.T. (8 Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank!

Es haben/hätten beide vorgeschlagenen Varianten funktioniert!

Gruß L.T.


----------



## StructuredTrash (8 Februar 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür gibt's Scroll Bars?


 
Mein CERHOST hat keinen Scroll Bar. Habe ich vielleicht eine veraltete Version (2.03)?


----------



## Bitklopfer (9 Februar 2011)

*Cerhost 2.04*

Hallo StructuredTrash,
mein Cerhost ist 2.04
Gibts bei beckhoff unter http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/sw_os/html/cx1000_os_ce_remotedisplay.htm?id=966


----------

